# HELP! Picky eater



## CNSmith2006 (Sep 26, 2015)

My almost seven month old GSD, Izzy, is a picky eater. We have tried Orijen, Fromm, Honest Kitchen, and Victor dry foods. She likes Merrick canned foods......sometimes. Generally, our go to meal is cooked, shredded chicken with peas and carrots or pureed sweet potatoes mixed with her kibble. She will eat eggs, peanut butter, coconut oil, apples, watermelon, pears, chicken and beef jerky, chicken hearts, dried lungs, tracheas, etc. 

She didn't like raw food that much. Our vet suggested 'any brand that she will eat'. I am starting to get to that point as it doesn't matter how healthy it is if she won't eat it.

She likes the cats' Orijen food (Cat and Kitten); or at least she likes to eat it when she is near it. 

I make my own treats for her as well as the shredded chicken concoction that she eats. 

I'd appreciate any suggestions on a dry kibble to try. I'd rather it be healthy, but (at this point) I am open to just about anything. I don't want her to strictly eat shredded chicken and veggies necessarily. 

NOTE: She isn't little or malnutritioned. She's tall for her age and being a female. She is over 60 lbs (as of about three weeks ago) and is almost seven months old!


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

CNSmith2006 said:


> My almost seven month old GSD, Izzy, is a picky eater. We have tried Orijen, Fromm, Honest Kitchen, and Victor dry foods. She likes Merrick canned foods......sometimes. Generally, our go to meal is cooked, shredded chicken with peas and carrots or pureed sweet potatoes mixed with her kibble. She will eat eggs, peanut butter, coconut oil, apples, watermelon, pears, chicken and beef jerky, chicken hearts, dried lungs, tracheas, etc.
> 
> She didn't like raw food that much. Our vet suggested 'any brand that she will eat'. I am starting to get to that point as it doesn't matter how healthy it is if she won't eat it.
> 
> ...


Our female is picky also, although I wouldn't say that she is as picky as yours. We just switched to Taste of the Wild High Prairie formula, and she loves it.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi I posted something like this a few days ago and didn't get any responses. I did read through other threads and didn't find anything that "fixed" my problem but what I have come up with is that human food tastes better and if you give them human food even once in a while, they will lose interest in kibble completely. For the last 2 days I haven't given my pup human food at all and she has been forced to eat her kibble. She didn't eat much of it but I really don't want to have to come up with elaborate meals 3 times a day for the next 9 months and then 2 times a day for the rest of her life! Im sleep deprived as it is with two kids and a puppy lol it made me happy to see her eat, when we gave her cooked chicken but its not a habit I can sustain long term so she's cut from human food entirely. I hope that helps. If not let us know what did. Good luck.


----------



## CNSmith2006 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks to you both. I don't mind giving her some 'human' food, but I know that it probably isn't that good for her to only eat it. A balance would be nice. She doesn't always eat all the human food either. She's a weirdo!


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Generally, I find the foods that are more mass marketed tend to be more palatable, particularly if they have passed feeding tests. Depends on what you are looking for in a food.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

CNSmith2006 said:


> Thanks to you both. I don't mind giving her some 'human' food, but I know that it probably isn't that good for her to only eat it. A balance would be nice. She doesn't always eat all the human food either. She's a weirdo!


I wanted my pup to be able to enjoy human food once in a while also. My mother in law adds a little bit of rice/chicken to her dogs kibble but they are adult dogs who have no problem eating their kibble, mixed or not. My pup on the other hand, thinks she is was too cool for dog food. She doesn't even really enjoy canned dog or canned cat food! I will try to add things to her kibble once she is older, just so that gets a little bit of flavor variety. For now, cutting out human food is the only thing that has been forcing her to eat any kibble at all.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You might consider Natures LOGIC. Purchase smaller bags and change the protein with each bag. They have, chicken, turkey, beef, lamb, duck/salmon, rabbit and sardines. Dog Products Archives - Nature's LogicNature's Logic
Put your zip code in here to find a store: Store Locator - Nature's Logic or you can purchase on Chewy: natures logic - Free Shipping at Chewy.com 

Rotating may keep her interested and it is healthy for the dogs to get varied nutrients in the different flavors!

Also, brings out the flavor and aroma if you put some hot tap water on the kibble! 

Moms


----------



## CNSmith2006 (Sep 26, 2015)

Just an FYI update - I decided to try Orijen Large Puppy again (mostly because it is soooo great, and she loves to sneak to eat the cat food (and it is Orijen). I didn't want to buy the large bag and pay so much money for her not to eat it. So, I researched to find the smallest bag I could and found a nice deal; for those who want to try it, I found it here: The Pet Pantry: Orijen Puppy Large (if you order, please mention my name (Constance N. Smith - [email protected]) so I can get the referral). She ended up loving it and eating it dry! We have been eating it for a few days and no problems....yet!


----------

